# Pelvic Misalignment anybody out their with a horse that has had this.



## gemzo26 (8 May 2012)

Hi everybody, my 4 year old irish sports 17hh boy had a massage and my horse therapist found my boy spine was out of line and he had a Pelvic Misalignment, she worked her magic fingers and did some spectacular movements with him, he was very sore when massage him on his hindquarters so he kicked out a few times so he must of been in pain with this bless him, she said he needs a couple of sessions to get his back and pelvis right, she said he should make a full recovery. i can already see a diffrence in the way my horse is standing now and much better when tacking up he's holding him self a lot less tence and feels much lighter on his feet when we have been doing some light hacking, anybody had anything like this with their horse and did they make a full recovery in time, and go on to jumping or eventing.. x


----------



## LG's Skivvy (9 May 2012)

Yes, my boy has suffered with this (plus other problems). The last time his chiropractor visited was the first time she didn't have to do any realignment work so I was very happy  

It shouldn't mean you should have ongoing problems. What sort of massage was your horse having when they noticed the misalignment?

I would say as long as you have confidence in the person giving the treatment then just follow their advice and it should be fine.


----------



## Mlini (9 May 2012)

Mine had this. You could see when stood behind that one side is higher than the other. He was 'realigned' and now he is more level and his muscles building up better on the 'bad' side.


----------



## Amymay (9 May 2012)

Just how can one person re-align the spine and pelvis of half ton of horse?


----------



## xxMozlarxx (9 May 2012)

amymay said:



			Just how can one person re-align the spine and pelvis of half ton of horse?
		
Click to expand...

They can't...it's voodoo. Why they keep trotting this out i dont know.


----------



## LG's Skivvy (9 May 2012)

It takes me and the chiro to adjust my horse's pelvis... plus someone to stand him square. Sometimes we have to repeat the move more than once for my boy

(How many people does it take to adjust a pelvis? )


----------



## gemzo26 (9 May 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			They can't...it's voodoo. Why they keep trotting this out i dont know. 

Click to expand...

sorry but i belive they can and i have proof a better stood horse, non lame horse and a horse that is moving a hell of a lot better, and can run my fingers down his spine with out him tencing, sorry but i am asking for advice from people who understand this or delt with this complant with there horses, and from the look of your comment looks like u know neither...


----------



## gemzo26 (9 May 2012)

LG's Skivvy said:



			Yes, my boy has suffered with this (plus other problems). The last time his chiropractor visited was the first time she didn't have to do any realignment work so I was very happy  

It shouldn't mean you should have ongoing problems. What sort of massage was your horse having when they noticed the misalignment?

I would say as long as you have confidence in the person giving the treatment then just follow their advice and it should be fine.
		
Click to expand...

hi thanks for your comment, she was a qualified chiropractor she told me the name of the massage but i can not remember, you could tell he really enjoyed his massage in parts, am soo looking forward to her coming again on tue, cos i can see his improvements in his legs and the way he is standing already...  your boy sound like he's getting better, what r his other problems?


----------



## xxMozlarxx (10 May 2012)

gemzo26 said:



			sorry but i belive they can and i have proof a better stood horse, non lame horse and a horse that is moving a hell of a lot better, and can run my fingers down his spine with out him tencing, sorry but i am asking for advice from people who understand this or delt with this complant with there horses, and from the look of your comment looks like u know neither...
		
Click to expand...

I have had a 'chiro' tell me exactly the same about my horse, it's what they almost always say. It is physically impossible for a human to realign a horses pelvis, the movement they use when they claim to do this is also very rough on the soft tissues. It's an impressive trick though.  A horses pelvis can't be put 'out' or at least not without major trauma which would require urgent veterinary input. There may be some inflammation or tightness in the surrounding tissues but thrusting on the hind isn'tgoing to help this, indeed it stands to reason it could make itworse, ask your vet what their opinion of this claim is


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (10 May 2012)

Oh Mozlar, a breath of fresh air! Of course a human can't reposition a horse's pelvis and indeed if it needed repositioning the horse would probably be unable to move or stand. It might even be dead from massive blood loss and a severed spinal column. What they do is faff about with the soft tissue. I'm prepared to accept that musculature may be affected by various injuries or conformation issues so why don't they call it soft tissue development or something similar?

It's worth reminding everyone that nobody should attempt to "treat" a horse without first getting their vet's approval.


----------



## Amymay (10 May 2012)

sorry but i am asking for advice from people who understand this
		
Click to expand...

Physio's and Chiro's can be hugely beneficial for our horses.  However, what they can't do is put back in a pelvis or spine that is 'out'.  

You have had advise from people who understand this.


----------



## xxMozlarxx (10 May 2012)

Box_Of_Frogs said:



			Oh Mozlar, a breath of fresh air! Of course a human can't reposition a horse's pelvis and indeed if it needed repositioning the horse would probably be unable to move or stand. It might even be dead from massive blood loss and a severed spinal column. What they do is faff about with the soft tissue. I'm prepared to accept that musculature may be affected by various injuries or conformation issues so why don't they call it soft tissue development or something similar?

It's worth reminding everyone that nobody should attempt to "treat" a horse without first getting their vet's approval.
		
Click to expand...

Why thanks. It seems to be something claimed mainly by chiros but I may be wrong..they also claim that flicking thingy they do on the spine realigns it   I stick with Physios or Osteos.


----------



## paulineh (10 May 2012)

Here is the difference between all three

http://www.equiphys.com/en-GB/info-differences.php

What a Physio, Osteopath or Chiropractor does is adjust the spasm that causes what looks like a misaliment which is normall caused by injury or Ill fitting tack.

Referred pain can also look like another part of the body is wrong.


----------



## Moomin1 (10 May 2012)

amymay said:



			Just how can one person re-align the spine and pelvis of half ton of horse?
		
Click to expand...

This.  It's a load of codswallop!  

I had a friend whose parents paid thousands of pounds out over many years on this type of thing - because their horse bucked now and again.  They were told that her back was 'out' slightly, and continued to regularly get this person out to 'put it back into place'.

The horse was diagnosed with ringbone years later which was the cause of the bucking and napping.


----------



## xxMozlarxx (10 May 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			This.  It's a load of codswallop!  

g.
		
Click to expand...

I prefer the term 'voodoo'.. like the OP says...magic!


----------



## gemzo26 (11 May 2012)

well really sorry to dissapoint u all but has worked wonders for my boy, he has had his last session now and moving 100% in walk trot canter not as tence or stiff or as sore with putting saddle on. it was worth a try and was worth every penny, and my boy is going to have annually massage as he love it so much.....


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (12 May 2012)

And there gemzo, you have hit the nail on the head. An ANNUAL MASSAGE is exactly what it is, not realigning an "out" pelvis! And I hate to burst your bubble but never, ever underestimate the power of the placebo.

Gonna say it again, you must always get your vet's permission for someone other than a vet to "treat" your horse.


----------



## labruyere (12 May 2012)

think you'll find that you DO NOT NEED ANYONE'S PERMISSION to treat YOUR horse

however a reputable and qualified therapist will usually ask that you do contact your vet
 as a matter of professional courtesy
 and to check that they are aware of all pertinent ongoing treatments

interestingly, this is a courtesy and 'due diligence' i have never known vet's reciprocate

am i the only one who is amazed at the assumption which seems quite prevalent in this forum that *all vets* are honourable, trustworthy and knowledgeable about *horses *(as opposed to dogs and cats)
whilst *all other professions *are charlatans who trade purely to rip you off?

regardless of what they are physically doing to the horse, in my wide experience, my chiro is a miracle worker who has sorted out many horses of mine and my clients

yes there is a placebo effect, equally there is a 'head in the sand' effect


----------



## gemzo26 (12 May 2012)

Box_Of_Frogs said:



			And there gemzo, you have hit the nail on the head. An ANNUAL MASSAGE is exactly what it is, not realigning an "out" pelvis!.
		
Click to expand...

box of frogs....  my horse therapist said my boys pelvis was out of line not 10 inch's out of place, i do think there is a diffrence to doing this when the horses pelvis is way out place i dont think it would work plus horse would not be able to move with being in total pain.....but a horse with pelvis only just being SLIGHTY OUT OF LINE surely its going to work  like it dose with us humans it's only just like us kocking or pulling our back out and we see a specialist to sort this out ...


----------



## gemzo26 (12 May 2012)

labruyere said:



			think you'll find that you DO NOT NEED ANYONE'S PERMISSION to treat YOUR horse

however a reputable and qualified therapist will usually ask that you do contact your vet
 as a matter of professional courtesy
 and to check that they are aware of all pertinent ongoing treatments

interestingly, this is a courtesy and 'due diligence' i have never known vet's reciprocate

am i the only one who is amazed at the assumption which seems quite prevalent in this forum that *all vets* are honourable, trustworthy and knowledgeable about *horses *(as opposed to dogs and cats)
whilst *all other professions *are charlatans who trade purely to rip you off?

regardless of what they are physically doing to the horse, in my wide experience, my chiro is a miracle worker who has sorted out many horses of mine and my clients

yes there is a placebo effect, equally there is a 'head in the sand' effect
		
Click to expand...

thankyou i totally agree with u, and i so glad i went with my head, i have probably saved my self a fortune in vet bills and xrays and call out fee's with going with my registerd highly recomended chiropractor was the best thing for me and my boy...


----------



## Flame_ (12 May 2012)

labruyere said:



			am i the only one who is amazed at the assumption which seems quite prevalent in this forum that *all vets* are honourable, trustworthy and knowledgeable about *horses *(as opposed to dogs and cats)
whilst *all other professions *are charlatans who trade purely to rip you off?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't noticed an assumption that all vets are honorable, etc. Maybe people assume because they have chosen their vet carefully and have a good one, that other people are in the same position, and its worth remembering that they aren't necessarily. However I've seen people advised to question vets and even change vets plenty of times on this forum so I don't believe that HHO members think all vets' advice should just be swallowed up.

People do assume that "professionals" who claim to re-allign horse's pelvises are not entirely trustworthy and reliable, and its a pretty safe assumption to make, IMO.

OP, IME "out of line pelvises" are what would normally be called "hind-leg lameness".


----------



## ester (12 May 2012)

whereas IME a misaligned pelvis is having one butt cheek tighter than than the other, in both myself and the horse  . In my this makes one leg appear shorter than the other (it is just higher) in the horse it makes him look like one rump is slightly higher than the other particularly when walking. The improvements in comfort the release of muscular should not be underestimated and tbh I couldn't give a fig what terminology they choose to use, I know what they mean by it and if it what they do makes me (and my horse) walk straight that's good with me.


----------



## EstherYoung (12 May 2012)

You don't need veterinary permission to treat your own horse (ie if you yourself do it). However, if you get someone else to do it, then you do need veterinary permission. Tis the law.......

Our old TB gelding sorted out his own pelvis by using the services of a very randy experienced broodmare that he was turned out with


----------



## gunnergundog (12 May 2012)

EstherYoung said:



			You don't need veterinary permission to treat your own horse (ie if you yourself do it). However, if you get someone else to do it, then you do need veterinary permission. Tis the law.......
		
Click to expand...

Precisely!  Veterinary Act 1966 to be precise.


----------

